# Getting Ready to Start Drying Meat



## fuimus (Mar 24, 2014)

I have run out of room in my project kitchen and a Fridge as a curing chamber was not doable. So I built my own in the space I have.

I started with the Concept













IMAGE_253.jpg



__ fuimus
__ Mar 24, 2014






when I was satisfied it would work I started construction













IMAGE_257.jpg



__ fuimus
__ Mar 24, 2014


















IMAGE_256.jpg



__ fuimus
__ Mar 24, 2014


















IMAGE_277.jpg



__ fuimus
__ Mar 24, 2014


















IMAGE_283.jpg



__ fuimus
__ Mar 24, 2014


















IMAGE_282.jpg



__ fuimus
__ Mar 24, 2014


















IMAGE_286.jpg



__ fuimus
__ Mar 24, 2014


















IMAGE_307.jpg



__ fuimus
__ Mar 24, 2014


















IMAGE_312.jpg



__ fuimus
__ Mar 24, 2014


















IMAGE_313.jpg



__ fuimus
__ Mar 24, 2014






In a few weeks I will be ready to fill it up













IMAGE_314.jpg



__ fuimus
__ Mar 24, 2014






Bresaola, Coppa and Canadian Bacon and Bacon in Pops Brine













IMAGE_315.jpg



__ fuimus
__ Mar 24, 2014






Lonzino, Panchetta and Andouille Meat













IMAGE_316.jpg



__ fuimus
__ Mar 24, 2014






We'll see how it works over the next couple of months


----------



## smoking b (Mar 24, 2014)

Very nice curing chamber man!


----------



## fuimus (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you here is the the test batch. Two panchetta and a bresaola













IMG_20140327_221455.jpg



__ fuimus
__ Mar 27, 2014


----------



## smoking b (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh yeah!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Very nice man


----------



## foamheart (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice, Very nice! Looking forward to seeing some cured meats.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice


----------



## drtheo (Apr 4, 2014)

could we get some details on the components in your curing cabinet?


----------



## dingo007 (Apr 4, 2014)

Very nice!!


----------



## fuimus (Apr 4, 2014)

Here is an updated pic













Curing.png



__ fuimus
__ Apr 4, 2014


----------



## fuimus (Apr 4, 2014)

DrTheo said:


> could we get some details on the components in your curing cabinet?


Hi Dr. Theo,

My components are a STC1000 PID.   The cooling side will be wired to a Peltier Effect Thermoelectric Cooler 12V. The Heat side is wired to a 100Watt Ceramic Heat Emitter 110AC.  If you look at the single gang plug inside the chamber it has been split by removing the tab on the load side of the plug.  One plug runs the heat emitter the other is for a Humidifier.  Looking inside the control box you can see a 3 inch PVC 90 degree bend.  that is attached to a 120mm 12volt three speed fan.  I used a 4 inch hole cutter to put the PVC Bend  through the curing chamber box.  Fits perfect.  I also used 4 inch Sofffit Vents from Home Depot you can see it inside the chamber.  That fan will be hooked to a Single Pole Dual Throw switch.  one side will activate the 12 volt PSU (that runs the fan) and the other side will activate a humidifier in the chamber.  the humidity is controlled by a Wh8040 Hygrostat.  Here in the north east my basement stays fairly cool.  so on my chamber I just installed 1/8 inch FRP on the back of the chamber and keep it tight to the basement wall.  So far so good. I made the frame of the chamber from #2 2x4 studs I am going to linseed oil them and I ain't going to remove the stamp on them. Kind of a uppity redneck thing I think the stamp makes it look cool

Here is a parts list of what I had to buy on Ebay and Amazon

3 Pin SPDT on-off-on Snap In Mini Boat Rocker Switch 250V/15A 125V/20A AC

Elitech 110V All-Purpose Temperature Controller+ Sensor 2 Relay Output Thermostat Stc-1000

Ceramic Infrared Heat Emitter 100 Watts

IMAGE[emoji]174[/emoji] 110V Digital Air Humidity Control Controller WH8040 Range 1%~99% RH HM-40 Type

Thermoelectric Peltier Refrigeration Cooling System Kit Cooler
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170906381816?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Amico 2 Pcs 8 Position Double Row Screw Terminal Covered Barrier Strip 600V 25A

Sierra International FS40680 Marine Terminal Block with 2 Bus Bar
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00144CK7W/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------

